# Lighting idea for a boring / Dark staircase



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I know that you are looking for something more permanent but here's something that you might consider. It looks like any light switch & it throws a really bright light (LED).


https://tinyurl.com/y8d7fouq


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe something like this? It's kind of similar to the top and bottom fixtures in your pic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Keep in mind that glass is hard to keep clean in a place
where you can't reach it, like a stairwell. :smile:
I can reach mine with a feather duster when I hang over
the rail from upstairs. 

I like the one that Dave Sal posted. You can also install 
two high hats on either side of the light.
Costco has two led high hats for about 20.00
They are 60 watts each and only draw actually 7 watts each. 
They are a complete unit.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know it may be a little extravagant but have you considered "toe" lights in every other riser or skirt lighting. If you have access to under the staircase you can wire in lighting that will be quite helpful in a dark well. That is in addition to good overhead lighting. As others mentioned, cleaning is an important task so make it easy on yourself.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

For a hanging fixture, I like the center one you posted because the bulb is frosted. Clear bulbs look cool, but its glare can " blind" you since you need a bulb bright enough to cover a large area.
Although a bit involved to install and out of date, I would consider track lights. They have some small and stylish heads nowdays. That would allow you to highlight the walls while blocking the light from shining in your eyes.


----------



## Malikasa (Dec 22, 2018)

I think I have got exactly what you need! I am not sure how it will help you in the daytime, but it your room definitely will not be boring in the nighttime!! Highly recommend wireless lights https://geeklah.com/best-wireless-under-cabinet-lighting.html all of my guests are obsessed with them and want them as well!


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Wall mounted sconce. You can get as fancy as you want.


----------

